# Barbarella (1967)



## Dave (Mar 5, 2001)

Barbarella (1967)

Directed by Roger Vadim
Written by Terry Southern, book by Jean-Claude Forest, and a highly censorable comic strip.

Starring Jane Fonda, John Philip Law, Anita pallenberg, Milo O'Shea, David Hemmings, Marcel Marceau, Urgo Tognazzi, Claude Dauphin.

Probably better known today for the fact the the '80's Pop group 'Duran Duran' took their name from the villain.
Campy and slightly sick, with some ingenious gadgetry and design.

A beautiful 40th Century astronaut prevents the positronic ray from getting into the wrong hands.

'If Lewis Carrol were alive today he would inevitably have written not Alice's aventures in Wonderland, but Lolita. He might perhaps equally well have written Barbarella' Jack Ibberson.

'A flaccid, jadded appeal to our baser appetites, always liberally douced with essence of cop-out, resulting in elucubrated, anaemic pornography' John Simon.


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 6, 2001)

IMDb URL: http://us.imdb.com/Title?0062711


----------



## Neo (May 22, 2001)

i just wanna say this is a fab film.... thank god its out on dvd now.... yippeeee...

Ow by the way nice to meet ya Fahrbot... not met ya before


----------



## Koala (Oct 6, 2001)

*Waste of Celluloid*

The one where she pretended she could act?  Should be in every video collection, right next to Invasion of the Killer Tomoatoes, as another example of how to not cast and make a movie.


----------



## Max Well (May 30, 2002)

_She_ can act but not the others. Have you ever heard a thing called humour?


----------



## ray gower (Jul 17, 2002)

I remember there being a lot of uss over this, when it was released in the UK. Genuine risky 60's flower power softcore and Mary Whitehouse wanted it banned for most UK cinema's.

Not a good film by any stretch of the imagination, but a classic of its style. 

Particularly liked the music from the orgasmatronic organ. Ranked right up with Telstar for futuristic style for me. Pity Duran Duran didn't take the music as well as the name!

As for Fonda, she took on a lot worse roles later, most of them with Kirk Douglas.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 17, 2002)

This is one of those movies that I had been meaning to watch for years and years, and was ultimately very disappointed.  The plot was dire, the acting worse, I don't think I even watched it all the way to the end.

I thought the only real appeal the film had was Jane Fonda in Robo-Barbie mode, and even THAT was fairly disappointing...


----------



## Dave (Oct 15, 2003)

Jane Fonda's acting is pretty bad, but there are some ideas that have been frequently copied by later films, so that's why it deserves to be a classic, and there are some very funny parts. 

It's great the way their hair curls during the 'taking the pill' scene. And Anita Pallenberg is a really great vamp.

The "I've lost my clothes again" gets boring, and what was with the blue bunnies inside the wrecked spaceship?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2016)

Ive seen this film twice. It just didn't grab me.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 19, 2016)

J'adore. That is all.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 19, 2016)

Roger Vadim, trying to do for new wife Fonda, what he had previously done with former wife Bardot.
(Unless, maybe, he married them after their respective films. I don't know.)

Still! An angel has no memory.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 27, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> J'adore. That is all.


Seconded! Saw it a couple of years back.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> J'adore. That is all.



How can anyone_ not_?  It is such a fun movie and captures the essence of man of the source material perfectly.


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 14, 2016)

When I was a teenager I recall watching this back2back with One Million Years BC, with Raquel Welsh!

Almost 4 hours of heaven: and the stories and SFx weren't bad either, lol


----------

